
Ask HN: Can i make a Android app for Hacker News? - iamshekhargh
Hi, 
This is Shekhar and I am trying to make a Native Android App for Hacker news the app is still under work and definitely needs a lot of work but When i tried to upload it to the play store I got a email saying So.<p>Hi Developers at ShekharGH,<p>After review, Hacker News Alpha 0.1, com.iamshekhargh.hackernews, has been suspended and removed from Google Play as a policy strike because it violates the impersonation policy.<p>So I am kinda in a fix as i really want to make it but then ill have to call it something else . Can I officially make a Hacker news app ? or is there a way to get permission from HackerNews to make an app for them.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;iamShekharGH&#x2F;HackerNewsAndroidApp<p>Thanks 
ShekharGH
======
detaro
There are tons of hackernews apps already. Without knowing what your app looks
like, maybe your branding isn't clear enough about it not being an official
app?

